# Busco Aplificador con 3V y 250mW integrado



## Mushito (Sep 18, 2007)

Busco algun esquematico de un amplificador que se alimente con 3 volios y que sea con circuito integrado, salida de 250mW, Alguie conoce alguno?



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Mensaje reubicado


----------



## pablin (Sep 18, 2007)

tenes el tda 2822m o podes usar el lm386. te dejo las hojas de datos y un circuito...


----------



## Mushito (Sep 26, 2007)

Gracias, esta muy bueno, la verdad no sabia que el lm386 se podia alimentar con 3V.


----------



## JV (Sep 26, 2007)

El LM386 tiene una tensión mínima de 4 o 5V, depende del modelo. En cambio el TDA2822M tiene una tensión mínima de 1.8V.


Saludos.


----------



## Mark TLLZ (Oct 9, 2009)

pero el TDA2822M como anda en consumo de amperes?!


----------

